# Swift Bolero 680FB Habitation Door



## Pattie (Apr 14, 2010)

We have a Swift Bolero 680FB which we took delivery of in May 2007, we ordered it from the NEC Birmingham in October 2006. Since we have had this van we have had many problems, the main one at the time was the habitation door,e.g. it was bowed and was not included in the central locking. All enquiries to Swift were rebuffed...........they did not want to help at all and frankly were no help. 'No you should not have central locking and the door is as it should be'. 2-1/2 years later after again pursuing this problem we were told by Swift that the door should be included on central locking and so they along with our dealer, Marquis in Northampton, arranged for our van to be taken to Fiat to have the electrics on the Fiat connected to enable central locking of the habitation door. This was done by Fiat and from that time we have had serious problems with the lights turning on willy nilly and running the battery down. 
We were in Spain for 3 months over the Winter and had problems with the door locking itself whilst we were sitting outside (we had to keep a spare set of keys with us at all times otherwise we would have been unable to get into the van). The outside light and courtesy lights continually switched on and off. During our return journey we had done 560 miles and stopped overnight, after 1-1/2 hours of my husband having a light on to read and I had a light on to read the lights went dim and we were unable to continue to read. Once we got home both the leisure battery and main battery were drained. It has since been in to Marquis Northampton who are trying their utmost to sort our problems out. Frankly SWIFT have been no help at all in any of our problems.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Pattie said:


> *This was done by Fiat *and from that time we have had serious problems with the lights turning on willy nilly and running the battery down.
> .


Fiat problem.

Peter


----------



## Pattie (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for that, Marquis are doing great stuff in trying to remedy this problem. We do know that there was an electrical problem prior to us taking delivery of the van, so we think it is Swift's responsibility to sort it out......................however, they pass the buck to Marquis, which we think is not how it should be.

Pattie


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Pattie,

I am sorry that you are not happy with the responses you have received from us.

I have seen both posts on the Fridge and the Exterior door and I am sure our Head of Customer Services would been keen to review the responses you have been given, particularly as you fell we have not been helpful.

If you don't mind emailing me at [email protected] with your details and van details I will make sure she sees it and reviews the case,

Thanks
Andy


----------

